# Video of the first wash after the Gtech detail job.



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

In a word, unreal! The video speaks for itself...


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

Wow, can you tell us about the product used? Thanks


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

Great vid Mike..told you that stuff was the real deal..its good like that for at least 7 years! So far that's how long its been alive..still going strong! 
Any questions about the products please PM me


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

manuel said:


> Wow, can you tell us about the product used? Thanks


 Reach out to Matt @ Autobionix.com, he did all the work and deserves the credit...along with an epic line of products from GTechniq.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Autobionix USA said:


> Great vid Mike..told you that stuff was the real deal..its good like that for at least 7 years! So far that's how long its been alive..still going strong!
> Any questions about the products please PM me


 Thanks Matt. I'm absolutely blown away and I am as anal as someone can be about keeping their car in good shape. Thanks to you and Rick for getting me into this stuff. Simply amazing.:thumbup:


----------



## rp5311 (Jun 28, 2012)

I am glad you like it, pretty hard not to. I have used everything and there is nothing like this stuff and i figure you should be a tad faster with that SUPER SLICK finish..


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

rp5311 said:


> I am glad you like it, pretty hard not to. I have used everything and there is nothing like this stuff and i figure you should be a tad faster with that SUPER SLICK finish..


 ...and don't forget, Daytona is already the fastest color!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Autobionix USA said:


> its good like that for at least 7 years!


 7 years? LOL. Where's the evidence for that?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

manuel said:


> Wow, can you tell us about the product used? Thanks


 He used Gtechniq C1 followed by EXO.


----------



## rp5311 (Jun 28, 2012)

LOL so true!!!!!


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

*7 years proof*

I've had it on my for 4 years so far. With proper upkeep, simply washing and a maintenance spray. Company warrantys for 5 but i know guys that have had it longer.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

So what is this stuff? And where do you get it in the US?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> So what is this stuff? And where do you get it in the US?


 You can research the products online. 

http://autobionix.com/shop/


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

My fear with this tyep product is that it won't be the perfect finish I'm used to and I'll be stuck with it cause it's so durable. I like the idea....I'm using Meguires Tech Wax 2.0 and it's last a lot longer than regular waxes.....and the car looks clean even after getting rained on!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> My fear with this tyep product is that it won't be the perfect finish I'm used to and I'll be stuck with it cause it's so durable. I like the idea....I'm using Meguires Tech Wax 2.0 and it's last a lot longer than regular waxes.....and the car looks clean even after getting rained on!


 I had the same reservations, that's why I left the surface prep to Autobionix. My thought was to get it perfect and then lock it in! I was a faithful Zaino guy for over 10 years but this stuff is on a whole new level. I may still use the Zaino stuff as a top dressing but I need more time with the new finish to really see what is needed. It may be nothing! That is the crazy thing about this stuff...it IS the finish...there is no wax coating on top of my car. It is just the Gtech itself.


----------



## rp5311 (Jun 28, 2012)

the C1 base coat (the hard shell application) can be easily removed by polish, no fear there.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

I wonder if there is a dealer/detail shop near me or should I put it on?


----------



## rp5311 (Jun 28, 2012)

PM Matt he will tell you what you have to do


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

Black BeauTTy said:


> He used Gtechniq C1 followed by EXO.


 Thanks for the info!


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

*Gtechniq Application*

If your car is already prepped i have videos all over my site on how to do it yourself. 
Ask around some guys have done their vehicles alone. Not extremely hard. Its all in the 
prep 
www.autobionix.com


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

by the way GaYboyFla , Wax is a thing of the past. It collects fallout from the air and sticks in the gummy film, so when you go to wash it next you are grinding in those particles right into the paint. Hence swirl marks that distort the way the light reflects from your paint. AKA Dullness and spiderwebs. But with this hardshell that is hydrophobic, the rain or a simple water hose does most of the cleaning, minimal maintenance to keep it show quality. Ask around.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

I've used Zaino products in the past but was looking into this detail. I live in an apartment complex so have a clean area and prep time is a bit harder to find. How long does this usually take for one person?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

LynxFX said:


> I've used Zano products in the past but was looking into this detail. I live in an apartment complex so have a clean area and prep time is a bit harder to find. How long does this usually take for one person?


 I've been a Zaino man for over 10 years. This is a whole new level.


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

Autobionix USA said:


> by the way GaYboyFla , Wax is a thing of the past.


 I may get this prep done at some point but frankly this type of statement turns me off. I've heard too many salesmen tell me that such and such is a thing of the past and it sounds cheesy.


----------



## rp5311 (Jun 28, 2012)

I did mine myself and I did it over a 2 day period, day 1 was wash and Polish to remove any small swirl marks which is the most important step, then you have to wipe the entire car down with an 3 to 1 Alcohol/water solution, then I applied the C1 and let it dry overnight. I also took all the wheels off and applied C1 to them as well. Then day 2 I blew off all of the surfaces and lightly wiped all the dust or anything that might have landed on the surface overnight, then I applied the Exo. The application of C1 is a tad tricky being it's clear and hard to see the coverage area (the lighter the color the harder to see) but the Exo is a piece of cake. I used C1 and or Exo on just about every single part of the car, inside and out. I have used just about every kind of top tier wax and sealers you can think of for the last 20 years and I am talking about EXPENSIVE STUFF ($175.00 for 8 oz) and nothing compares to this stuff, period end of subject.


----------



## rp5311 (Jun 28, 2012)

Cheesy! Ha, I am not selling anything here use what ya what and good luck.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

What's the Exo for? Why both?


----------



## rp5311 (Jun 28, 2012)

The C1 is a hard shell Lacquer based coating and used for long term protection of the paint and it will reduce the amount of swirl marks you aquire over time, and the Exo is a Hybrid coating that is Super Slick and also lasts for a very long time. Also keep in mind the way you wash and dry your vehicle has everything to do with the amount of swirl marks you get and these products aid you in that department... You will never have to scrub anything off, tar & bug wipe right off while washing and no rubbing is never needed. No one has talked about that yet, the removal of tar & bugs is the way to tell how well the products your doing. Wait until Black Beauty tackels that. The stuff is truly amazing.. you will be very happy once you dive into this whole process.


----------



## Phuzun (Feb 19, 2012)

How is this stuff for snow and winter grim? I also watched the video where they did up the Enzo on the Gtech site. They briefly mentioned that it works on various materials after doing the glass. Is it known how safe and effective it is on a cloth top?


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

LynzFX) it takes about 3 or so hours to apply after polishing, that included glass, wheels, and paint. 

NamJa) sorry i'm not a salesman, just a detailer that came across this product 4 years ago and realized how it works. After it stood the trials of time, i phased out waxing, as this company offers something that is temporary also like a wax but does not allow dirt to embed in it. 

For the rest of you guys i'm gonna post some vids. 

This should answer about winter grime, salt is no match nor slush. 


And for fabric tops and seats here is the homerun 


More vids on www.autobionix.com


----------



## todd1010 (Jan 21, 2005)

This stuff looks exciting. 

How does it compare to OPT Opti-Coat 2.0? 

Is it the same type of product? Anyone use the two of them to compare? 

I've used Opti-Coat on a brand new set of rims and followed the directions perfectly. At first they we exactly like you see in this video however after about a 2-3 months there were no more signs of anything on the wheels.


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

*Opticoat*

Hey todd i use to use opticoat 5 years ago when it first came out. 
Good technology but this was the recipe back then. The scientists have been hard at 
work chewing this recipe up and re-creating a monster. After 3 upgrades from this company 
over the course of 4 years , they have found durability and quality that lasts for many years! 
This is nothing like opticoat which was a recipe shared by many companies "back in the day". 
Gtechniq has now patented their technology and opticoat has stuck with its original recipe. 
My jeep is going on year 4 with this product and i havent even got to use the upgraded stuff yet. 
Putting that on my 63' impala lol


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

*Did I mention Rims?*

yes tar and brakedust on rims are no match for the crystal quartz!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

So you use the protector to start out. What do you wash it with? And then you apply a renewer? How often? It's just a spray like a quick detailer?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

It'd be great to have some actual scientific tests for how long the coating lasts on the paint in different scenarios. A "hey look, water beads!" test with uncontrolled conditions over time isn't very convincing.


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

GaBoyFL) You seal with c1 and exo and then simply wash with any soap. I recommend none with wax in it as it will slow the surface down, this is slipperier than wax. You dont need a maintenance persay but i use C2 liquid crystal every now and again which will in fact extend the life. 

For all you other science guys lol here is some testing done with exo, i have one for every product. 
http://gtechniq.com/downloads/EXO Presentation.pdf 
All testing was done at this lab.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

This is a bit confusing..... 

Can any swirl remover be used first to polish it out? Or what should be used first? 

You then use C1.....so what is the C1.5 for? Would you put 1.5 on too? 

Then use Exo on it too? 

Those are all for coatings? 

Then use C2 to maintain it? 


Now C5 is for wheels but my wheels are clear coated paint....wouldn't the other paint sealant work on it?


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

Sorry to Confuse you...
Yes any Swirl Remover Polish will do the trick. First get the car looking Show Quality. Then Wipe Down
with Isopropyl Alcohol at 90%. This will remove any oils left behind from the polish. At this point you apply C1 Crystal Lacquer a panel at a time, first wiping on to allow absorbtion which takes place instantly, then wiping off with a fresh microfiber to remove residue left behind after saturation. I recommend a second dry microfiber to do a final wipe. Do this until the entire car is complete. 
C1 Crystal Quartz is to be used on any painted surfaces, this would include painted rims.
C5 Wheel Armor would then be used for aluminum, alloy, or chrome rims. Any metal surfaces on the vehicle also.
C4 Trim Restorer is for your plastic moldings, weather stripping and other trims that dry or fad out.
G1 Clear Vision is strictly for glass application.
EXO can be used as a top coat for all of these surfaces to add Extra Long Life UV, Hydrophobicy and shine.
We also carry use I1 Smart Fabric For Seats, Carpet, Mats, And Convertible Tops which will prevent Staining and fading due to UV.
I have videos for every product on my site.
www.autobionix.com/shop

Now i'm on my way to Jersey to work on PAL's Track car. He found me here and i will be documenting everything step by step with pics for all of you guys. 
Cheers!


----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

Are there any certified shops in Texas near San Antonio?


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

Currently no tilmonr but setting up dealers quick and they are getting busy fast. Hard to keep up with orders. Do you have one worthy in mind?


----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

Autobionix USA said:


> Currently no tilmonr but setting up dealers quick and they are getting busy fast. Hard to keep up with orders. Do you have one worthy in mind?


Currently I'm in japan and will be stationed in that area. I've got a TTRS waiting for me and a G35 that's in storage. I would definitely like to get my G35 done (after a new paint job...) and would like to get it for the RS. Would this product work on the 3M wraps??? I want to get the car wrapped so rocks can't ding the paint since it's a new car.


----------



## rp5311 (Jun 28, 2012)

I have my hood, front bumper and fender wrapped in 3M and I have applied it directly on it and it worked great. If you can find Xpel use that instead of the 3M, it's way better and if you scratch it, it will melt away. Google it.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Matt's been working on my TT all afternoon and here is a teaser picture after the first layer of crystal on the hood -


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Autobionix USA said:


> Sorry to Confuse you...
> Yes any Swirl Remover Polish will do the trick. First get the car looking Show Quality. Then Wipe Down
> with Isopropyl Alcohol at 90%. This will remove any oils left behind from the polish. At this point you apply C1 Crystal Lacquer a panel at a time, first wiping on to allow absorbtion which takes place instantly, then wiping off with a fresh microfiber to remove residue left behind after saturation. I recommend a second dry microfiber to do a final wipe. Do this until the entire car is complete.
> C1 Crystal Quartz is to be used on any painted surfaces, this would include painted rims.
> ...


Where does the C1.5 come in? Do you C1, then 1.5, then Exo? I can get my own alcohol here. How quickly do you ship so I can make plans over the holidays coming up to do the car?


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

After thoroughly washing the car and polishing it to a clean surface that you are happy with, you use alcohol to remove any oils from the surface and then use C1 and wipe it off. He said that the C1 will harden the way it sits so make sure to wipe it to a smooth surface. 

Let the C1 layer sit and harden and follow it with a coat of Exo with the paint surface at 70 deg'ish.

The stuff for glass and wheels is slightly different and I will let Matt elaborate on it when he gets to the post later.

If this stuff really lasts, I will have him do my track car (Z4M Coupe) after getting the front bumper repainted as its pitted quite badly.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm seeing a lot of people (reputable shops) just using the Exo after claying, removing swirls, and cleaning with alcohol.....I'm ready to do it over the holidays but just not sure exactly what to do....


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

GaBoYnFla said:


> I'm seeing a lot of people (reputable shops) just using the Exo after claying, removing swirls, and cleaning with alcohol.....I'm ready to do it over the holidays but just not sure exactly what to do....


From my understanding, C1 is the actual hard coat that lasts for 5 years and Exo is the slipperly layer on top of C1 that keeps crud off the car and protects the C1. Exo needs to be renewed every 2 years or so. I am not sure if chemically there is a bonding designed between C1 and Exo so cannot comment on whether Exo used by itself will last 2 years.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

If it lasted 6 months, it would be worth it in my case.


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

pal said:


> From my understanding, C1 is the actual hard coat that lasts for 5 years and Exo is the slipperly layer on top of C1 that keeps crud off the car and protects the C1. Exo needs to be renewed every 2 years or so. I am not sure if chemically there is a bonding designed between C1 and Exo so cannot comment on whether Exo used by itself will last 2 years.


From their web site the C1 is the equivalent of a paint sealant, and the C1.5 or EXO (I think the EXO is a better version of the C1.5) provides the overall protection (equivalent to wax, though different chemically and they claim a much longer-lasting surface).


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Ended up placing an order. Hopefully it will get here before the holidays so I can apply it during my time off.

I'm only going to use the C1.5 sealant now. Maybe I'll try the EXO later but it is quite pricy for just that bottle.


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

Order received lynx. C1.5 comes free with the c1. It gives it a bit more sheeting action. But exo by far is something I couldn't live without anymore. I have smaller can they are 180's. for less than 100$. I will put them on the site tomrw as they were newly released. If you have any questions please give us a call and I can walk you through 954 324 5384


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

So should I not bother with C1.5 and just get EXO to put on?


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

Honestly that's exactly what I'm saying. The exo makes c1.5 obsolete. Let me get the new product size up right away so when you're ready to order u can get the 180 size of exo. The 410 size is so expensive because it does 5 cars with 2 coats.


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

*Hey PAL hows the EXO application coming?*

Wanted to see if you made quick work of that EXO app. Have you washed it yet?
Also Lynxx have you started the C1? EXO went out today. Make sure you have laser temp gun. Surface must be 70 degrees for proper EXO bonding. Only for application. Once its on, it will cure at any temp. C1 does not need a specific surface temp


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

I got the stuff in but haven't used it yet. I'll wait until the holiday week as I have some time off.


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

backordered stuff should be here monday...but if you already used c1 you dont need panel wipes. You can use Isopropyl 90% on a microfiber to wipe down after polish before c1..
exo is in the mail. Take lots of pics as you go! have fun!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Fixin to head to the garage to start on my car...washed it last night.....it should be warm enough to put the Exo on this afternoon. Claying, polilshing, alcohol first.....will let you know how it goes.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Got one coat on and then the car was too cool to put the 2nd of Exo on....so tomorrow I will do that....so far so good-easy....polishing was hard part before the Exo. My clear bra has to go....something has etched it and I tried to polish with plastic polish and other polsihes but nothing worked....


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

2nd coat today...looks great. Used the whole 180 ml can....next time smaller applicator rag. I would recommend working on small areas at a time like 1/2 hood, 1/2 roof, fender, quarter. I saw some of the demo videos do the whole hood and fenders then wipe off residue....easier to do just a panel at a time.


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks great GB!!


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

Phenomenal Job GaBoy! Want a job? lol 
I told you its all in the prep though..cant wait till you wash it and see how 
clean it stays! Keep us posted.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Autobionix USA said:


> Phenomenal Job GaBoy! Want a job? lol
> I told you its all in the prep though..cant wait till you wash it and see how
> clean it stays! Keep us posted.


I did pour some bottled water on the front....it washed off the pollen that has sudden broke out down here!

Btw, thanks....It's hard on me but I just can't find anyone to do it for me down here!


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

GaBoYnFla - Your car looks great!!

The weather has been crappy here so I have not been able to take any pictures outside. Hopefully I will be able to do that this weekend and post up.


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey lynx how is your coating coming along?


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

It is too cold to do anything now. Probably will try during the holiday break if it warms up. Speaking of which, how sensitive is the product to cold? You mentioned 70 but we won't have that right now. Probably low to mid 60's during the day. Looks like it will be like that for the next couple weeks in SoCal.


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes the reason for is for the fast evaporating solvent used to keep this crystal solution liquid
and passable through an aerosol tip. If it is too cold it will not bond proper and you could risk
the durability and integrity of the product. I could recommend using a heat gun to warm the panels..
It only must be 70 degrees upon appliation. It will cure at any temp above freezing.
Your panel wipes will be sent out monday as we have exhausted the company due to the volume
of exo sales. I'm sending along a free sample of the C2 maintenance spray along which you may 
use after washing.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Washed my car today for first time....wow...it sheets! It hadn't been rained on but it was a weeks dust-which was significantly less than it would have been. It was so funny....I got out my leaf blower and blew it dry....really cool and quick.... plus I didn't touch it with towels....no scratching. I'm ordering a blower for it....which is ironically the same one I needed to dry my dog with---bonus uses! Car looks fantastic.....


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

i have a bugatti and ferrari that i did and those guys simply wash the car with high powered water and soap foam cannons, drying with a leaf blower..they never have to touch the car!
Which means nooooo scratches on the precious paint..
Great idea GaBoy


----------



## RoadTTripper (Aug 12, 2012)

It would be interesting to get some winter reports from some of the mid-Atlantic guys. That white slurry they treat the roads with in NY,NJ and PA is HORRIBLE stuff. I went to GA two years ago in a wintry mix and my Meteor Grey car looked more Ibis White! And they have fewer car washes of any kind down there...took me a few dozen exits to find a place to rinse him off (not like MA where there is a wash place at every other corner).


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

RoadTTripper said:


> It would be interesting to get some winter reports from some of the mid-Atlantic guys. That white slurry they treat the roads with in NY,NJ and PA is HORRIBLE stuff. I went to GA two years ago in a wintry mix and my Meteor Grey car looked more Ibis White! And they have fewer car washes of any kind down there...took me a few dozen exits to find a place to rinse him off (not like MA where there is a wash place at every other corner).


I'll be calling Matt after New Year to have him take care of my volcano red which also ends up looking like it's got a white/grey lower half in the PA salt/sand/crap they put on the roads and I'll report back. also intending on taking advice of blower instead of towels- sheer genius!


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

I will report back on durability through the NJ winter.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

This is pretty cool....just use the leaf blower to dry the car. I will be getting a real car dryer soon....but for now.....this works fantastic with the Exo on the car.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Can the paint even get dirty now? Seems to be bullet proof.


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

Any bit of dirty that isn't washed away by the rain, (usually lower rockers from road spray) simply use a bit of baby shampoo and water on a wash MIT. U don't need anything aggressive. Even winter salt is no match.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Autobionix USA said:


> Any bit of dirty that isn't washed away by the rain, (usually lower rockers from road spray) simply use a bit of baby shampoo and water on a wash MIT. U don't need anything aggressive. Even winter salt is no match.


I like the Gwash stuff....smells great...almost like you want to drink a shot of it! But don't! Tons of suds and a nice microfiber mit....just the weight of the mit is enough pressure....no scrubbing and everything washes right off it.


http://autobionix.com/shop/gtechniq-g-wash/


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

does your windshield do this? No more ice! Same for your paint.


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

*Salt?? and road grime after snow??*

Hey Dayttona Beauty how is the Audi hold up with the salt? any pics?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Honestly, the car never looked worse than it did last week after that winter blast we got out east. When it finally climbed into the 30's I gave it another wash. The amount of salt and other crap the road crews are using is just nuts this year...they must have quotas or something. It is shocking how the salt and other winter crud is able to be hosed off. It just doesn't stick to the finish and wipes off with no effort at all with a sudsy wash mitt.

I think I finally figured out how best to use the maintenance spray too. After I washed it, I pulled it in the garage still wet after rinsing. Most of the water just runs off but I spray the C2 on a section at a time, kind of like a detail spray, and wipe it dry with a microfiber towel. It actual helps dry the car somehow, very weird and I really don't understand what is happening but the water kind of scatters when you hit it with the spray. Very cool affect. 

All in all, still very impressed and hoping it stays this way for a long time.


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

Excellent! trying to find time to get mine out to Magic Mike. You're certainly right this salt in Philly - it is insane! And we've had practically no snow. Course no garage will be a problem for me...I'll be borrowing yours ;-


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

redz9269 said:


> Excellent! trying to find time to get mine out to Magic Mike. You're certainly right this salt in Philly - it is insane! And we've had practically no snow. Course no garage will be a problem for me...I'll be borrowing yours ;-


Mine is fully occupied at the moment with the RS and my friend's Black Edition Boxster S! I'm running it up to Matt for the full treatment tomorrow. My friend is heading to the super bowl so I'll have the car for a few days to "test out"!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

I have a comment to add too.....it's been little over a month now and it's still very very slick. I've not had much rain and definitely no salt here (was 82F here today)....but the pollen is out already....twice last week, I just took the hose and sprayed it off...then took my blower and blew it dry....looks as fresh as ever and I never touched the car physically-ie not a scratch added to the paint! Got lots of compliments at the 24 Hours of Daytona....

It's so easy to keep now.....it's just fantastic stuff. If it last 6 months like this, I'll be more than thrilled....if it goes years-I'll be elated!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Dang, I gotta try that leaf blower route!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Dang, I gotta try that leaf blower route!


I only used the leaf blower for first time....I bought a Master Blaster....ironically, it's the same one I wanted to dry my dog with....so it serves two purposes!

http://www.petedge.com/product/Metro-Air-Force-Blaster-Dryer-Variable-Speed/57233.uts


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Holy crap! $220 bucks for doggie hair drier?????? I'm in the wrong business!:laugh:


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Mine is fully occupied at the moment with the RS and my friend's Black Edition Boxster S! I'm running it up to Matt for the full treatment tomorrow. My friend is heading to the super bowl so I'll have the car for a few days to "test out"!


Hope you had that Boxster out today, top down!


----------



## rp5311 (Jun 28, 2012)

I have been using a 5HP Wet/Vac for many years to blow the water off my next purchase is the 8HP Master Baster, $400 (Ouch) but the drying process using some type of blower is the only way to go. Also GTech Rocks!! It's holding up well especially through the NE Winter crap. Glad you guys are still impressed.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

rp5311 said:


> I have been using a 5HP Wet/Vac for many years to blow the water off my next purchase is the 8HP Master Baster, $400 (Ouch) but the drying process using some type of blower is the only way to go. Also GTech Rocks!! It's holding up well especially through the NE Winter crap. Glad you guys are still impressed.


Yes, my next bonus check will go for a 8hp Master Blaster too so I don't have to share with the dog.....I put the Gtechniq EXO in the jams and under the hood too....makes drying so easy....

http://www.autoanything.com/car-care/69A3939A0A0.aspx?kc=ffproduct&gclid=CJjx24vEkrUCFQixnQodQgsAHg


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

rp5311 said:


> I have been using a 5HP Wet/Vac for many years to blow the water off my next purchase is the 8HP Master Baster, $400 (Ouch) but the drying process using some type of blower is the only way to go. Also GTech Rocks!! It's holding up well especially through the NE Winter crap. Glad you guys are still impressed.


Hey Rick, haven't seen you out here much lately. More RS's have come to the area. GTG is a must!


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

That weird effect you are seeing with the C2 BlackBeauty is called Hydrophobicy. C2 contains the main silicate that is found in EXO with a lighter base to keep it adhered to the paint. So the water is scattering away from it. Does make the car dry hella faster. Plus leaves a slippery seal behind. Try it on just a regular none coated vehicle and see. Obviously the C1+EXO combo is a more professional grade sealant and need be applied only by a certified dealer unless you are Rick or Todd, you guys will put me out of business haha.
I cant wait to use this permanent tire shine that just came in . Rubber stays clean for onwards of a year. Original tester has been 14 months. I will post vids soon but its in my store now! This stuff is unreal! The final touch to full Audi protection haha
Check the vids here
http://autobionix.com/shop/plasticoat-permanent-tire-shine-coming-soon/


----------



## rp5311 (Jun 28, 2012)

I see that and I agree I can't wait for that. I have been working like crazy I'm in Houston now setting up a new office then Minny MN next CRAZY!!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

rp5311 said:


> I see that and I agree I can't wait for that. I have been working like crazy I'm in Houston now setting up a new office then Minny MN next CRAZY!!


BDTD! MN in Feb, I bet the team loves that! I opened business in WI a few years ago in the winter and my nurses have never forgiven me!


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

you are gonna flip when you see this boxster..this is my best one yet


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Autobionix USA said:


> you are gonna flip when you see this boxster..this is my best one yet


It had a long way to go to look good. How are your shoulders holding up after all the prep work?


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

Pics to come. Day 2 finished. One more day in it and it will be perfect


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Autobionix USA said:


> Pics to come. Day 2 finished. One more day in it and it will be perfect


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Autobionix USA said:


> Pics to come. Day 2 finished. One more day in it and it will be perfect


Do you have any vendors in the MA/CT area that will do this for me?


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm actually coming to ct to meet with some players for Gtechniq North America. Will be in a few weeks. I would be happy to schedule something while in out there. Do you have a garage to do this in? I could come mobile. Or I could possible find a shop to work out of there


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm still awaiting a nice warm day where I can do my wheels and wheel wells.....It's not been warm enough above 70F on a day when I could pull them, wash them, and then put the EXO on them....

I'm guess up north ya'll have to use heaters in your garages? In Florida, we don't have those!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Comments like that are cruel and unusual punishment in the winter!


----------



## RoadTTripper (Aug 12, 2012)

GaBoYnFla said:


> I'm still awaiting a nice warm day where I can do my wheels and wheel wells.....It's not been warm enough above 70F on a day when I could pull them, wash them, and then put the EXO on them....
> 
> I'm guess up north ya'll have to use heaters in your garages? In Florida, we don't have those!


Hey! Some of us don't have garages to heat! But Spring will be here in a few months.....Once we get through dreaded February up here in the arctic Northeast....:banghead:


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes gaboyfl we have giant gas heaters that are overhead. Does the trick instantly


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

*Not an Audi, but we must respect our Elders...Porsche facelift via AutoBionix & Gtechniq products*

Just another days work..if you're interested please add us and follow some of our other projects..
www.facebook.com/autobionix


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

redz9269 said:


> Hope you had that Boxster out today, top down!


boxster is ready for spring...
you're next


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Autobionix USA said:


> boxster is ready for spring...
> you're next


Did the owner take it right out into the snow when you were done?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Did the owner take it right out into the snow when you were done?


No, I'm picking it up tomorrow. 40 and sunny!:thumbup:


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

Autobionix USA said:


> boxster is ready for spring...
> you're next


Got buddy will to follow me out...call you shortly to schedule.


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Did the owner take it right out into the snow when you were done?


The runner mr. black beautty himself is picking it up and its flurrying now..shouldnt matter 
because its cured 48 hrs. Just wish the owner could see it fresh from the oven ya dig? lol


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

redz9269 said:


> Got buddy will to follow me out...call you shortly to schedule.



cant wait to get my hands all over it ::ahem:: your car


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Black BeauTTy said:


> No, I'm picking it up tomorrow. 40 and sunny!:thumbup:


You have a Boxster and a TT? :banghead:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> You have a Boxster and a TT? :banghead:


No, the Boxster S is my friend's. I'm just the currier service.:thumbup:


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

This is what your tire should look like when you're finished with that coating mike. Keep in mind this is a double coat. You must make sure you scrub the tire completely clean so this can absorb. 1 application lasts 2 years. You gotta check this stuff out todd. Its a necessity.
http://autobionix.com/shop/permanent-tire-shine


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm going to do the Toyos on the HRE's this weekend. They're all cozy in the basement! The car looks like a rally car after a race right now. The roads are crap this winter.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

I don't know how y'all do it up there...I got sprinkled on today....I'll have to do a full wash tomorrow! I still got to pull the wheels and tires. I did find a shop not too far from here that will clean the undercarriage and put on EXO....have to plan that for spring!


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

I am probably [email protected]'s worst customer as I washed my car for the first time a couple of weeks ago (almost a month after Matt's work). During this time the car has seen rain, snow, dirt, salt etc.

I washed the car using GTechniq's wash soap, blow dried some of the car using a weak leaf blower and then completely dried it with 2 micro fiber towels. I am happy to report that the wash was easy for the amount of grime on it and no water spots despite the super hard, cold water we have here. I am happy with this so far.

Lets hope the next few washes are just as easy and the coating keeps up. 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

GaBoYnFla said:


> I don't know how y'all do it up there...I got sprinkled on today....I'll have to do a full wash tomorrow! I still got to pull the wheels and tires. I did find a shop not too far from here that will clean the undercarriage and put on EXO....have to plan that for spring!


You definitely need this tire seal its unbelievable man..I recommend while those wheels are off. Do you have a tough nylon bristled tire brush? And some purple power. Will remove ALL roadgrime and old shine. I'm doing the Jeep wheels this weekend..No more oily spray up the side of the car. And they dont absorb dirt. So all i can get muddy but stay squeaky clean. 

You gotta Check out this before and after journey with the Porsche on my page ! Mike you too so you can see why i'm soo expensive haha.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...2340731.106300.290862457640873&type=3&theater
While you're over there add the page thanxSeace:


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

pal said:


> I am probably [email protected]'s worst customer as I washed my car for the first time a couple of weeks ago (almost a month after Matt's work). During this time the car has seen rain, snow, dirt, salt etc.
> 
> I washed the car using GTechniq's wash soap, blow dried some of the car using a weak leaf blower and then completely dried it with 2 micro fiber towels. I am happy to report that the wash was easy for the amount of grime on it and no water spots despite the super hard, cold water we have here. I am happy with this so far.
> 
> ...


How many times have you washed it so far mike? i'd like to be the official car wash counter. They've tested to 600 washes and got bored. Was still sheeting


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Damn the weather just isn't cooperating down here. It keeps hovering around 65 maybe up to 70 and now we are back to low 60's and cloudy. I'll never get to apply this product. :banghead:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> I don't know how y'all do it up there...I got sprinkled on today....I'll have to do a full wash tomorrow! I still got to pull the wheels and tires. I did find a shop not too far from here that will clean the undercarriage and put on EXO....have to plan that for spring!


Dude, my car looks like it just finished a rally race...you can hardly tell what color it is. It's killing me!:banghead:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

LynxFX said:


> Damn the weather just isn't cooperating down here. It keeps hovering around 65 maybe up to 70 and now we are back to low 60's and cloudy. I'll never get to apply this product. :banghead:


You are officially dead to all of us in the northeast!


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Dude, my car looks like it just finished a rally race...you can hardly tell what color it is. It's killing me!:banghead:


Mine looks just like this. More crap tomorrow but sunshine and 40's on Sunday so I can wash it.


----------



## RoadTTripper (Aug 12, 2012)

LynxFX said:


> Damn the weather just isn't cooperating down here. It keeps hovering around 65 maybe up to 70 and now we are back to low 60's and cloudy. I'll never get to apply this product. :banghead:


And I'm looking at a predicted 2+ feet of snow tomorrow. I'm not thinking spring weather just now.:facepalm:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

It is looking ugly for you guys. Stay safe.:beer:


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

I wouldn't leave home...................


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Black BeauTTy said:


> You are officially dead to all of us in the northeast!


 Thought that would rile up some feathers. Be safe out there! I don't miss those snow storms one bit.


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

LynxFX said:


> Damn the weather just isn't cooperating down here. It keeps hovering around 65 maybe up to 70 and now we are back to low 60's and cloudy. I'll never get to apply this product. :banghead:


heat gun works


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Dude, my car looks like it just finished a rally race...you can hardly tell what color it is. It's killing me!:banghead:


Time to rinse that bad boy off..wooo


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

NamJa said:


> Mine looks just like this. More crap tomorrow but sunshine and 40's on Sunday so I can wash it.


Do you have the gtechniq sealant on ?


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Autobionix USA said:


> heat gun works


I don't have a garage, I don't have a heat gun, I don't have a place to plug anything in. The comforts of living in a big city.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Matt is spoiled by having a garage the size of Texas!


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Matt is spoiled by having a garage the size of Texas!


I really wish for one right now. Where I live is usually a steady 70 degrees so once that happens I can just use the carport next to the building and take my time some weekend to get this applied.


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

Autobionix USA said:


> Do you have the gtechniq sealant on ?


No, but I'm considering bringing my car up to you this spring/summer for you to fix up!


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Matt is spoiled by having a garage the size of Texas!


I can rent ya a corner Lynxx. :thumbup:
I need the space for stuff like this mike!
Todd sent your tire shine out. Take pics while ya do it!


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

NamJa said:


> No, but I'm considering bringing my car up to you this spring/summer for you to fix up!


Looking forward to it..what color is she? any pics?


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Got my cam working again....next time, better side video and at regular speed....but you get the idea...main thing-you never touch the paint to dry it....ie no scratching it.


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

Love this "gtechniq porn" lol


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Did the outer surfaces of my wheels today.....didn't have time or energy to pull them.....there is a company few hours away that said they would EXO the bottom for me....no price till they see what condition it's in now. It's never been on dirt only paved roads in the rain some...no snow.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Autobionix USA said:


> How many times have you washed it so far? i'd like to be the official car wash counter. They've tested to 600 washes and got bored. Was still sheeting


Today was the second wash after another couple of weeks of salt, dirt, snow and snow donuts in a snowed in muddy lot. I washed the car real quick in 30 degree but sunny weather and applied a layer of C2 post drying (detailing type liquid I believe and helps maintain longevity of EXO). I am happy to report that the wash went quick, water was still sheeting off and no water spots ... I am starting to believe.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Wow....looks good....how did you use the C2? I deluted it and used as quick detailer this weekend.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Wow....looks good....how did you use the C2? I deluted it and used as quick detailer this weekend.


Thanks- and no extra washing or detailing effort at all. I used a diluted C2 as a quick detailer while drying the car (after blowing most of the water off with a leaf blower) with a microfiber towel.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I use it while the car is still wet...immediately after wash and rinse...like a detail spray. Spray a section and wipe down with a micro fiber towel. It seems to help with the drying too. As you know, there isn't much water left behind so I'm able to do the entire car with just one 2 12x12 towel.


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Did the outer surfaces of my wheels today.....didn't have time or energy to pull them.....there is a company few hours away that said they would EXO the bottom for me....no price till they see what condition it's in now. It's never been on dirt only paved roads in the rain some...no snow.


whats the name of the shop that can EXO the under carriage?


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Did the outer surfaces of my wheels today.....didn't have time or energy to pull them.....there is a company few hours away that said they would EXO the bottom for me....no price till they see what condition it's in now. It's never been on dirt only paved roads in the rain some...no snow.





pal said:


> Today was the second wash after another couple of weeks of salt, dirt, snow and snow donuts in a snowed in muddy lot. I washed the car real quick in 30 degree but sunny weather and applied a layer of C2 post drying (detailing type liquid I believe and helps maintain longevity of EXO). I am happy to report that the wash went quick, water was still sheeting off and no water spots ... I am starting to believe.


Believe my friend! You've got a friend in Pennsylvania. eace:
Dang that black girl looks sexy..!


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

Black BeauTTy said:


> I use it while the car is still wet...immediately after wash and rinse...like a detail spray. Spray a section and wipe down with a micro fiber towel. It seems to help with the drying too. As you know, there isn't much water left behind so I'm able to do the entire car with just one 2 12x12 towel.


man life is good..remember when you actually had to wash and wax your car lol


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

hey todd what part of florida you in? im heading out to florida possible mid march and some of the audi guys will be coming for cars and coffee. you should attend. theres a thread about it started. reply there please


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Autobionix USA said:


> hey todd what part of florida you in? im heading out to florida possible mid march and some of the audi guys will be coming for cars and coffee. you should attend. theres a thread about it started. reply there please


I'm in the Daytona Beach area....place called Port Orange.....where is the get together?


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

GaBoYnFla said:


> I'm in the Daytona Beach area....place called Port Orange.....where is the get together?


looks like its gonna be in O-town (orlando) eace:


----------



## IbisRS (Jul 30, 2012)

*your close*



GaBoYnFla said:


> I'm in the Daytona Beach area....place called Port Orange.....where is the get together?


Just under an hour away !!!!!!!


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

Gtechniq Professionally Accredited Workmanship coming to Orlando, FL.
Check this thread for some unbelievable demos of Gtechniq Hi-Performance Coatings
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=285305


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Did a track event at NJMP last month and it rained all day. At the end of the day I was surprised how clean the car looked and also got comments from people throughout the day regarding this. She still looked black instead of being dirt color. 

You can see the sheeting action in this video on the hood and below is a picture at day's end while packing up. I am starting to believe some more on longevity.

[video=youtube;6JWfQVqv8Po&list=UUXYUkx-7unfsx3QHzqc__Lw&index=1J959k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JWfQVqv8Po&list=UUXYUkx-7unfsx3QHzqc__Lw&index=1[/video]


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

that rain sheeting is like porn to me lol..great driving pal!


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

Lil Somethin i through together


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Got my cam working again....next time, better side video and at regular speed....but you get the idea...main thing-you never touch the paint to dry it....ie no scratching it.


I was looking at these blowers and wonder if I'm missing something. Griots, for example, has a 4 hp blower for about $220 or so. Sears sells a 16 gal Craftsman wet/dry vacuum (6 hp) that can convert to a blower (presumably 6 hp as well) for $89. Is there some advantage to the pure blower? I'm not sure the vacuum comes with quite as nice of focused-down nozzle but I can't imagine one can't be bought or created fairly easily. 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Well....it all depends. I think as long at it's the same speed and volume, the source of the air doesn't matter. I first used my electric leaf blower....which worked but wasn't as easy to handle and I didn't want that bulky thing near my easily dent-able aluminum body panels. 

That being said...I really like the little blower I have...it follows me around like a puppy....I got the wheels separatelyly and they are worth the 30 bucks they cost to me. I also use this dryer to dry my dog too....so it was a dual purpose buy for me. I got the dryer from a pet supply place because it had variable speed. Not all the car ones did....they had hi, low, only.

I got mine from Petedge....
Metro Air Force Blaster Dryer Var Speed Black S
Merchandise Total: $ 219.95 
Shipping & Handling: $ 21.02 
Taxes: $ 0.00 
Total Amount: $ 240.97


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

Just read the whole thread. I think I am convinced this stuff is really good. 

1. Is there a detailer in the Houston area I can use. (I know what I am good at and this is not it)

2. Can I just purchase the products and have any detailer do the job or is there a good chance someone will screw it up, if they have not been trained?

3. Assuming I can purchase and have a good detail shop do the job, please specify the exact products, quantity and order of application so that I can do a little QC. 

To all they guys in this thread, y'all did an amazing job!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

As a amateur detailer of my own cars and being somewhat handicapped, I think a competent detail shop will have no problem with it. I will defer to Matt (Autobionix USA) for what products to use.


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

Williamttrs said:


> Just read the whole thread. I think I am convinced this stuff is really good.
> 
> 1. Is there a detailer in the Houston area I can use. (I know what I am good at and this is not it)
> 
> ...


Good questions, I'm in California, can do this myself but might not have the time/location. Tracking...


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

Williamttrs said:


> Just read the whole thread. I think I am convinced this stuff is really good.
> 
> 1. Is there a detailer in the Houston area I can use. (I know what I am good at and this is not it)
> 
> ...


Mike from Thumpers Paint Is the local guy in texas. His number is 210.882.8417


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

octalon7 said:


> Good questions, I'm in California, can do this myself but might not have the time/location. Tracking...


Detailing.com has product in stock and will explain training.
1-888-306-5828
ask for rene


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey guys! Sorry to be so slow to respond but i'm traveling all over the states and training guys using our product and have certified some phenomenal concourse detailes.
Please check the link below for a list of the guys near you.
http://na.gtechniq.com/quote-me/


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm glad to see this thread resurrected! The GTech is still holding up like new! Pretty impressive durability thus far and through that hideous winter we had out east. Still a happy camper! Check it out yourself, the car will be on display at the AWE event at NJMP...

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?p=81727430#post81727430


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

Has anyone had a chance to compare this to the Sonax Polymer Net Shield?


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

Autobionix USA said:


> Sorry to Confuse you...
> Yes any Swirl Remover Polish will do the trick. First get the car looking Show Quality. Then Wipe Down
> with Isopropyl Alcohol at 90%. This will remove any oils left behind from the polish. At this point you apply C1 Crystal Lacquer a panel at a time, first wiping on to allow absorbtion which takes place instantly, then wiping off with a fresh microfiber to remove residue left behind after saturation. I recommend a second dry microfiber to do a final wipe. Do this until the entire car is complete.
> C1 Crystal Quartz is to be used on any painted surfaces, this would include painted rims.
> ...


What is the old saying "in for a penny, in for a pound"? Well here I am. I just placed an order for almost $400. I feel silly, as I think I MAY have spent this amount collectively over the past 20 years. Oh well, if I have been missing something, I will find out very soon. 

I think I will try just my hood first. I also purchased the wheel and interior products. Some of it was a bit confusing as there are a few products that seem very similar. I followed the various comments on this thread. 

Below is a copy of my receipt if it helps anyone determine what they want to try. Most of these products I purchased the smallest amount offered. If you KNOW you love these products and plan to use them on a fleet of cars, they offer much larger quantities at huge discounts. Since I had a hard time swallowing the cost for the minimum, I was not about to triple my risk to get 10X the product. If this stuff is amazing I think I will have enough to do my two cars. 

Product	Total
Cart Subtotal:	$360.21
Shipping:	$16.85 via Priority Mail Flat Rate® (USPS Flat Rate)
Order Total:	$377.06
GTechniq EXO 180mL × 1
Size:
160mL
$89.99
PlastiCoat Permanent Tire Shine × 1
Options:
Gloss Finish
$29.99
Gtechniq C5 Alloy Wheel Armour × 1
Size:
15ml
$34.99
MicroFiber Coating Applicator Pad × 5
$6.25
Gtechniq C4 Permanent Trim Restorer × 1
Size:
30ml
$64.99
GTechniq G1 Clear Vision Smart Glass × 1
Size:
10ml
$17.99
Gtechniq Zero Scratch Microfibre Buffing Fleece × 4
$14.64
Gtechniq C6 Matte Dash × 1
Size:
100ml
$9.99
Gtechniq Zero Scratch Microfibre Drying Towel × 2
$26.40
Gtechniq G-Wash × 1
Size:
250ml
$14.99
GTechniq C1 Crystal Lacquer × 1
Size:
30ml
$49.99


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

im gonna get mines done soon by a shop here in Orlando with help from gtechniq folks. anyone in central FL that is interested, let me know.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Watch that Plasticoat tire shine....that is finicky stuff to apply properly.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

So what's the plan for the paint? What sequence and what products?


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

My plan is to reread this entire thread and take detailed nots and create my own instructions. I will also use the various videos from the autobionix website. Then I will test the process on part of the car. If I feel like I am able to do a first class job and I enjoy it, then I will do the whole thing. If either of those conditions are not met, then I will use a detailer here to professionally apply the products with the instructions I created.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

The prep work is critical. Get it perfect and then lock it in!


----------



## rp5311 (Jun 28, 2012)

I can admit that the new and improved Exo is insane!!!


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

If I don't apply something correctly, how will I get it off to try again?


----------



## rp5311 (Jun 28, 2012)

Williamttrs said:


> If I don't apply something correctly, how will I get it off to try again?


You can easily polish it off, just remember as BB stated getting the surface looking flawless is the most important part. I'm not sure of the overall condition of the paint as it stands today but once you remove all the swirls I'd highly recommend following that up with a final coat of a fine finishing polish, then be sure to wipe her down with a 3 to 1 Alcohol/water solution. Then go to town.


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey William Dont forget that you can call at anytime for appliication instruction.
954-324-5384

I'm sure you will be impressed with the final product.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

rp5311 said:


> You can easily polish it off, just remember as BB stated getting the surface looking flawless is the most important part. I'm not sure of the overall condition of the paint as it stands today but once you remove all the swirls I'd highly recommend following that up with a final coat of a fine finishing polish, then be sure to wipe her down with a 3 to 1 Alcohol/water solution. Then go to town.


Paint is flawless. Car is only 2 months old. Hand washed a few times. It did go through a snow storm and two 2400 mile trips, but there are no noticeable ill effects


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

Autobionix USA said:


> Hey William Dont forget that you can call at anytime for appliication instruction.
> 954-324-5384
> 
> I'm sure you will be impressed with the final product.


I will keep the resource in mind. Unfortunately I am one of those people who often creates problems for myself because I get in too deep and try to figure it out on my own. I realized a long time ago that this is just how I learn. These days I am a bit more careful, but it still happens some.:screwy:


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Williamttrs said:


> Paint is flawless. Car is only 2 months old. Hand washed a few times. It did go through a snow storm and two 2400 mile trips, but there are no noticeable ill effects


I still recommend some type of polishing with at least a swrill remover or the P1 polish before you put it on. Whatever is there is what will be sealed in......go slow and you will love it! It's amazing stuff. Get you a blower to dry it with....


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

GaBoYnFla said:


> I still recommend some type of polishing with at least a swrill remover or the P1 polish before you put it on. Whatever is there is what will be sealed in......go slow and you will love it! It's amazing stuff. Get you a blower to dry it with....


Okay, what polish do you recommend? Is polished applied with a buffer or by hand? I would have a pro do it if it is with a buffer, other wise my car color would become Sepang SWIRL.


----------



## rp5311 (Jun 28, 2012)

Williamttrs said:


> Okay, what polish do you recommend? Is polished applied with a buffer or by hand? I would have a pro do it if it is with a buffer, other wise my car color would become Sepang SWIRL.


Then let a Pro buff your car and get that surface smooth as can be, however there are polishes that you can apply by hand and you can use a finishing polish which requires very little pressure but your car would need to be clayed before any polishing. Its the most important step.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Williamttrs said:


> Okay, what polish do you recommend? Is polished applied with a buffer or by hand? I would have a pro do it if it is with a buffer, other wise my car color would become Sepang SWIRL.


The P1 Polish is great....it will give off some dust so make sure it's not in a spotless garage! Polisiher-orbital is all it will need....not buffer. I use a Porter Cable....http://www.autogeek.net/po.html


----------



## rp5311 (Jun 28, 2012)

I used the Gtech Jeweling polish after the P1 and it made a huge difference, that stuff is well worth the price.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Williamttrs said:


> Okay, what polish do you recommend? Is polished applied with a buffer or by hand? I would have a pro do it if it is with a buffer, other wise my car color would become Sepang SWIRL.


The P1 Polish is great....it will give off some dust so make sure it's not in a spotless garage! Polisiher-orbital is all it will need....not buffer. I use a Porter Cable....http://www.autogeek.net/po.html


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

GaBoYnFla said:


> The P1 Polish is great....it will give off some dust so make sure it's not in a spotless garage! Polisiher-orbital is all it will need....not buffer. I use a Porter Cable....http://www.autogeek.net/po.html


Here is another idea. What if I bring all the stuff I purchased to a detailing shop and just tell them Go. If it is a reputable shop, will they know what to do and do a good job? If so, about how much would a turn key job cost? This will really help me with my cost / frustration analysis.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Williamttrs said:


> Here is another idea. What if I bring all the stuff I purchased to a detailing shop and just tell them Go. If it is a reputable shop, will they know what to do and do a good job? If so, about how much would a turn key job cost? This will really help me with my cost / frustration analysis.


Sure, I think any shop could do it but if I were them, I'd so some research into it first before attempting it. Important when working with the EXO to do only a small area at a time.....that was my experience.


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

those in Central Florida area, anyone interested in getting their car done??

Matt's brother will be coming up to Orlando the week of the 17th (June) to do my car at a shop here. He's also looking for more cars to do while he's here. I know there was some interested awhile back when Matt from Autobionix was planning to come down here to detail some cars. Let me know anyone is still interested.


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

William where are you located? I have a network of accredited Gtechniq installers. 
check this link for the one closest to you. 

http://gtechniqna.com/detailers


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

Autobionix USA said:


> William where are you located? I have a network of accredited Gtechniq installers.
> check this link for the one closest to you.
> 
> http://gtechniqna.com/detailers


 I am in Houston. It does not look like you have a dealer here. I got a referral from my tuner of a guy that does all the washing for the Maserati dealer. He said he would come to my home and use the products I purchased. I would prefer someone who already has used the stuff, but I feel comfortable that this guy knows what he is doing.


----------



## sal1k (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm likely going to set up some time for a thorough detail with the Fort Wayne authorized shop. I'll be playing in a hockey tournament up there later this month and they offered a free loaner for the time they're working on my ride. Looking forward to the en result!


----------



## rp5311 (Jun 28, 2012)

Williamttrs said:


> I am in Houston. It does not look like you have a dealer here. I got a referral from my tuner of a guy that does all the washing for the Maserati dealer. He said he would come to my home and use the products I purchased. I would prefer someone who already has used the stuff, but I feel comfortable that this guy knows what he is doing.


 Do yourself a favor and check out exactly how he washes these cars. I can tell you horror stories about situations just like you described and just as expensive as well as more.. just don't want you to have to spend a good bit of money to remove swirls.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

rp5311 said:


> Do yourself a favor and check out exactly how he washes these cars. I can tell you horror stories about situations just like you described and just as expensive as well as more.. just don't want you to have to spend a good bit of money to remove swirls.


 I would love to use someone who has experience with these products, but it looks like the closest guys is over 3 hours away.


----------



## rp5311 (Jun 28, 2012)

Williamttrs said:


> I would love to use someone who has experience with these products, but it looks like the closest guys is over 3 hours away.


 You can apply the products yourself it's a piece of cake, the most difficult part is making sure the surface is in perfect condition because once you apply the C1 it will seal whatever is underneath. If you need any help send me a PM and I will walk you through the whole process. Its really not that big of a deal..


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

Williamttrs said:


> I am in Houston. It does not look like you have a dealer here. I got a referral from my tuner of a guy that does all the washing for the Maserati dealer. He said he would come to my home and use the products I purchased. I would prefer someone who already has used the stuff, but I feel comfortable that this guy knows what he is doing.


 So I talked to Mike From thumper's paint in san Antonio. He is highly rated in paint correction and of course applying our coatings. He said he would be happy to travel to you. Could you pm me your info and I will have him give you a call.


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

sal1k said:


> I'm likely going to set up some time for a thorough detail with the Fort Wayne authorized shop. I'll be playing in a hockey tournament up there later this month and they offered a free loaner for the time they're working on my ride. Looking forward to the en result!


 Make sure that you tell them how you found them! thanks


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Got anyone in the Dallas area yet? 

I have my TTRS, and a friends S4 that are ready to pull the trigger. 

Thanks!


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

311-in-337 said:


> Got anyone in the Dallas area yet?
> 
> I have my TTRS, and a friends S4 that are ready to pull the trigger.
> 
> Thanks!


 I actually have a guy in dallas. Called Firehouse Shine. He's a god of paint correction and the art of gtechniq coatings..we have not had the chance to get him up on the site yet. 
pm me your details so you guys can discuss pricing.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

Autobionix USA said:


> So I talked to Mike From thumper's paint in san Antonio. He is highly rated in paint correction and of course applying our coatings. He said he would be happy to travel to you. Could you pm me your info and I will have him give you a call.


 PM sent.


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

Williamttrs said:


> PM sent.


 i havent received one? seems to got lost in the blackhole. try again lol


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

ok received. 
waiting on 311


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

Pretty cool vid from a Gtechniq Accredited Detailer


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Autobionix USA said:


> ok received.
> waiting on 311


 PM sent :thumbup:


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Great video.....had to cut and paste it though.....


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

Magic Matt sent me out to his guy at GP Auto Spa outside Philly and car looks amazing. 

I work in landscaping & drive it out & park in a rather muddy yard- the guys tease that the car always looks like it's just been detailed when all that's been done is an occasional soap up. Usually car is just hosed & dried every couple days since it takes maybe 20 minutes to do it- 5 of which is the wheels. Awesome stuff!!!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

redz9269 said:


> Magic Matt sent me out to his guy at GP Auto Spa outside Philly and car looks amazing.
> 
> I work in landscaping & drive it out & park in a rather muddy yard- the guys tease that the car always looks like it's just been detailed when all that's been done is an occasional soap up. Usually car is just hosed & dried every couple days since it takes maybe 20 minutes to do it- 5 of which is the wheels. Awesome stuff!!!


 It is awesome stuff. I just washed mine after 4 weeks of no washing....I had to have some medical procedures that prevented me from touching it....washed it today....looks just like it was detailed....and my washes are similar....most of the time is spent on the wheels. I have only one coat and never pulled them off to put EXO on the barrels, brakes, etc....but I'm going too soon.


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm glad you guys are seeing how long this stuff lasts...


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

Matt,
Wheres the best place to order the Gtech Wash and drying cloth?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm really happy that so many other folks are enjoying this as much as me. It's been a solid 7 months since I had Matt apply the GTech and I can see no noticeable degradation in the finish. It sheets water off like I just waxed it. Very impressive durability thus far.


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

Www.autobionix.com.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

If your starting on a car from scratch....(considering there are new version of some products) exactly what products would you use for the max shine and durability for the paintwork?


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

GaBoYnFla said:


> If your starting on a car from scratch....(considering there are new version of some products) exactly what products would you use for the max shine and durability for the paintwork?


Just an FYI: I had the Full Monty done about a week ago. The detailer was amazing and the product looks and feels amazing as well. I intend to do a full writeup soon, but just thought I would give a preliminary DOUBLE THUMBS UP. 

One little antidote, I was resting my rump up against my rear bumper while I was seriously pondering my sprinkler system controls and my butt slide off the car. The surface feels like some space age lubricant. The friction coefficient must be as close to zero as humanly possible!


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

Williamttrs said:


> Just an FYI: I had the Full Monty done about a week ago. The detailer was amazing and the product looks and feels amazing as well. I intend to do a full writeup soon, but just thought I would give a preliminary DOUBLE THUMBS UP.
> 
> One little antidote, I was resting my rump up against my rear bumper while I was seriously pondering my sprinkler system controls and my butt slide off the car. The surface feels like some space age lubricant. The friction coefficient must be as close to zero as humanly possible!


Hows that write up coming? I'm curious


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Full redo of my car this week by a professional.....don't ask-long story but was my screw up.....gimpy ain't as good as he he thought he was.....so I called in a pro and this time, it has been polished, C1'd and awaiting the Exo v2 today.....posting pics soon.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

Autobionix USA said:


> Hows that write up coming? I'm curious


I am taking a 2400 mile trip to Colorado and back to Houston in about 10 days. I will be back sometime around the 20th. After that I will have about 2 months and over 3K miles since the detail. I figure that will give me some good perspective. Also, I have been playing with my left over product on my new Q5. So I am getting to know it from the application side too. 

The short version is still a double thumbs up. All I have had to do since the detail was rinse my car off with a water hose. Last weekend it rained a bit and I drove the Q5 and TTRS through the weather. The Q5 had very obvious "brown" dirty water spots all over the sides. The TTRS had almost no spots. I attempted to rinse the spots off the Q5 and pretty much nothing happened until I applied soap and a wash glove. The TTRS rinsed off with water only. The few spots that were on it immediately washed off with only water. I dried the TTRS and I would say it looked 95% as good as it did immediately after the full detail. the Q5 on the other hand took all the normal time an effort associated with washing a car. The Q5 results were exactly as I have come to expect since I washed my first car when I was 8. The TTRS results were exactly what I was hoping for, but a bit skeptical about. So far, it was worth every penny.


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

Williamttrs said:


> I am taking a 2400 mile trip to Colorado and back to Houston in about 10 days. I will be back sometime around the 20th. After that I will have about 2 months and over 3K miles since the detail. I figure that will give me some good perspective. Also, I have been playing with my left over product on my new Q5. So I am getting to know it from the application side too.
> 
> The short version is still a double thumbs up. All I have had to do since the detail was rinse my car off with a water hose. Last weekend it rained a bit and I drove the Q5 and TTRS through the weather. The Q5 had very obvious "brown" dirty water spots all over the sides. The TTRS had almost no spots. I attempted to rinse the spots off the Q5 and pretty much nothing happened until I applied soap and a wash glove. The TTRS rinsed off with water only. The few spots that were on it immediately washed off with only water. I dried the TTRS and I would say it looked 95% as good as it did immediately after the full detail. the Q5 on the other hand took all the normal time an effort associated with washing a car. The Q5 results were exactly as I have come to expect since I washed my first car when I was 8. The TTRS results were exactly what I was hoping for, but a bit skeptical about. So far, it was worth every penny.


Seems you are starting to see how spoiled one can get with having the Gtechniq product protecting the paint. Add the facebook page. Really cool Cars! www.facebook.com/gtechniqstudio


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

Autobionix USA said:


> Seems you are starting to see how spoiled one can get with having the Gtechniq product protecting the paint. Add the facebook page. Really cool Cars! www.facebook.com/gtechniqstudio


Have been thinking about getting my TTRS protected / treated, do you have someone in Northern Calif (East Bay area would be best) that you could recommend to detail and apply.
Thank you.


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

TunaTT said:


> Have been thinking about getting my TTRS protected / treated, do you have someone in Northern Calif (East Bay area would be best) that you could recommend to detail and apply.
> Thank you.


And while you're at it, if you have another recommendation in northern MD that won't charge quite as much as the last one......


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

TunaTT said:


> Have been thinking about getting my TTRS protected / treated, do you have someone in Northern Calif (East Bay area would be best) that you could recommend to detail and apply.
> Thank you.


Just checking back to see if there are any recommendations for a shop in Northern California.
Thank you.


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

Not a recommendation, but checking out their distro http://gtechniqna.com/detailers

It looks like there are 2 detailers in the bay area.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Here is some motivation to get it done!!!!


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

octalon7 said:


> Not a recommendation, but checking out their distro http://gtechniqna.com/detailers
> 
> It looks like there are 2 detailers in the bay area.


Thank you. I was hoping for someone a little cloaser the the East Bay Area, both of them are a at least a hour away. I will check them out. Thanks agin.


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Here is some motivation to get it done!!!!


Very Nice!!!! Thank you.


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

TunaTT said:


> Just checking back to see if there are any recommendations for a shop in Northern California.
> Thank you.


Sorry Tuna, been quite busy these days with Gtechniq. I see someone posted the detailer network link so hope that answered your question...Both guys are killer


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Matt.....Mr. B did a couple cars for a friend of mine.....they are very pleased! Orlando area if anyone needs him....he travels.


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Matt.....Mr. B did a couple cars for a friend of mine.....they are very pleased! Orlando area if anyone needs him....he travels.




Ive heard many positive things about him as well..
We have sent him several customers


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Check out this long lasting tire treatment....going on my car next week.....DIY


You can get it here: http://www.blackpearltireshine.com


----------



## Autobionix USA (Nov 19, 2012)

*I lit an R8 on Fire lol*

We are using Ceramic coatings now...innovation. The technology gets better every year.
you can find it at www.autobionix.com


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Ok, for the record, you are NOT allowed to light my car on fire!!!:laugh:


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

I never posted pics of my new car with Gtechniq C1 and two coats of EXO v2 on it.......


----------



## dodongjuan (Feb 2, 2014)

since you guys work on both products, care to provide some comparison notes ..?



Autobionix USA said:


> We are using Ceramic coatings now...innovation. The technology gets better every year.
> you can find it at www.autobionix.com


----------

